# Sammy in Action



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

A few weeks ago I made a video of Barley, Sammy's brother/littermate. I finally got to making one for Sammy and wanted to share it. Enjoy! I love his agility, but I think his water entries are great!

If you go to youtube you can watch the video in high quality (which looks much better!)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CaE_t8PzMN0

If you missed Barley's here is a link to the thread
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=46080


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Hmmm, I dunno how to insert the youtube video... Anyone know how?


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

LOL the music definitely fit the video! I never understood how the trainers could remember their way around the agility course considering the dog is watching you for direction, I think I'd get confused!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks!!! You get to walk through the course a few times before you run it, so you have a decent idea of where you need to go. That said I have still gotten "lost" on course before! :


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Great videos!.It really shows the versatility of the golden!.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Thank you! It's true, I think Goldens are capable of doing anything!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Sammy is a wonder dog, doing it all. He really smokes on the course and thru the weave poles. It looks like alot of fun.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Wow I'm exhausted after watching Sammy tear up those courses like that. What an athlete you have there. Great video editing job!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Thank you! He loves weaving!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Here you go. Copy the URL from YouTube. Come to GRF. Click on the YouTube icon in the advanced reply screen. Post the URL between the [YouTube] tags. Delete everything in the url that's to the left of the = sign, and delete the = sign, too. What's left should imbed your video here on the GRF.

Great video! I LOVE that angle for weave polls! I'm gonna have to try that!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

What breed is your height dog in flyball? Looks like JRT or smaller? Funny to see Sammy doing such short hurdles!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

ah ha! I finally got it!!! Thanks!!! I am normally good at this stuff too!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

FlyingQuizini said:


> What breed is your height dog in flyball? Looks like JRT or smaller? Funny to see Sammy doing such short hurdles!


Haha! Its better than the high ones!! Although he will take those in stride as well. It was either a JRT or a toy poodle, I would have to go back and look. It was also U-Fli so smaller jumps in general.


----------



## Bryana (Nov 19, 2008)

What a cool red dog you have there!

I love his enthusiasm when running a course.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks!! I am from Danville by the way!


----------

